# [Freikartengewinner] CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein



## Bloemfontein (5. März 2009)

Hier entsteht ein Ausführlicher Bericht von meinem Besuch auf der CeBit 2009 mit meiner Freikarte, die ich von PCGH und Asus gewonnen habe.
Dafür möchte ich mich noch einmal vielmals bedanken
Ich werde am 6.3 auf der CeBit mit meinem Vater sein, freu mich schon riesig.
Der ausführliche Bericht folgt am Samstag.
Da ich hier allerdings nicht so vile Bilder posten, bzw. anhängen kann, hier der Link zum Album:CeBit 2009, mein Album

* Die Vorgeschichte:*
Eines Tages, endeckte ich diesen schönen Thread: PCGH und Asus Verlosen 50 Freikarten.
Ich las mir alles feinsäuberlich durch. Dann las ich mir die anderen Bewerbungen durch und mir viel auf, alle schrieben unsauber(Rechtschreibung) und nur einen Grund, also nahm ich mir vor, in richtiger Rechtschreibung möglichst viele Gründe zu nennen, was mir auch gelang.
Als ich meine Teilname schon fast vergessen hatte, kam am 21.02.09 die Nachricht von PCGH_Andreas Ich war hin und weg, zum ersten mal hatte ich etwas gewonnnen, das nicht in die Kategorie Trostpreis gehörte.
Als erste Wahl kam mein Vater als Begleitperson in Frage, was auch klappte. Er hat an dem Tag Frei, an dem ich auch Frei hab, und er hat über die Gewerkschaft eine Freikarte bekommen.
So kam alles und nun ist es schon morgen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein*

*Der Tag auf der CeBit:*
Mein Vater und ich sind um 6h aufgestanden, damit wir genug Zeit am Morgen hatten.
Um 8h sind wir dann in Richtung Hannover aufgebrochen. Das wetter war für den sprichwörtlichen Arsch.
Nach gut 1h und 25min., um 9:25h, waren wir am Parkhaus angekommen
Einen Platz fanden wir auch schnell und ich war schon ganz gespannt.
Dann mussten wir natürlich, als ordentlicher mensch, nich einTicket ziehen 8€!!!
Total überteuert
Naja, dann ging es auf zum Eingang in Halle2. Ich kam schnell rein und mein Vater auch(Wir hatten verschiedene Tickets).
Also los ging es, meine erste CeBit.
Das erste, was mich gleich anschaute war diese riesen Werbetafel von IBM und deren riesen Stand.
Kaum auf der CeBit, entdeckte ich gleich schon was tolles, eine auf eine Glaskugel projezierte Weltkarte, wo die Projektoren innen saßen, fand ich sehr schön. Da laut PCGH aber nichts weiter in der Halle war, machten wir uns auf in Richtung PC-Hallen(20er usw.).
Die erste Halle mit Hardware,19, war die mit den ganzen Eingabegeräten. Man, ich dachte schon ich besuche nichtraucher91 in China und sah fast ausschließlich Asiaten und irgendwelche Douplikate von Logitech, usw.
Dann folgte die nächste Halle, da die andere Halle nicht allzu interessant war.
Das erste, was mir in Halle20 gleich ins Auge fiel, war Sapphire und Enermax.
Bei Sapphire war deren erstes Netzteil zu sehen und ein paar Mainboards, bei eEnermax das Revolution85+, mehrere Testaufbauten, viele Netzteile und massenhaft Lüfter(FANs).
Als ich mich einige Zeit an diesen Ständen aufgehalten habe, schlenderten wir weiter durch die Halle, viele Asisaten saßen vereinsamt an ihren Ständen. Wir wollten die Halle schon fast verlassen, als ich auf den Zotac-Stand stieß mit dieser  hüsche Wand, ich wollte ihren linken Teil(wenn man davor steht) gleich mitnehmen.
Am besten fand ich die WaKü-Karten, die GTX285 AMP! und die 9600GT ohne Stromanschluss.
Ich knipste erstmal jede Karte fein säuberlich ab, auch wenn mir einige Bilder misslungen sind( Plexi war ua. Schuld).
Dann probierte ich 3D Vision aus, allerdings war das Abgespilte nicht besonders gut gewählt, so dass es nicht so beeindruckend war.
Danach habe ich mir den Rest des Standes angeschaut und abgelichtet,
besonders gefielen mir die Board's, ich glaube sogar Zotacs erste.
Noch ein paar Werbegeschenke kassiert und gegangen.
Ab in Halle 21, wo ich vieles erwartete, aufgrund der Aussteller und der Größe.
Was auch so kam, mir fielen gleich die großen Standschilder von MSI, Gigabyte und Matrox ins Auge. Mein Vater und ich gingen ersteinmal die Stände am Anfang ab und kamen dann zu MSI wo viele Leute gerade die Mainboards befummelten., dachte ich, sowas macht man doch nicht.
MSI hatte sehr viele SLI- und CF-PCs sowie Notebooks aufgestellt, an denen man Tomb Raider Underworld spielen konnte.
Ich machte mich gleich auf zu den Boards und Karten, besonders hervorstachen aber keine, außer der GTX260 mir 1,7GB VRAM, von der ich leider kein Bild habe.
Boards gab es nichts besonderes, ein paar i7 sowie noch C2 und einige AM2/2+/3 Boards.
Der Casemod am Stand gefiel mr, war aber meiner Ansicht nach nicht komplett fertig(die WaKü).
Bilder von Grakas habe ich auch keine. Weiter geht es im nächsten Post, da dieser schon sehr voll ist und die Anhängekapazität zu Neige geht.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein*

Vom MSI-Stand ging ich hinüber zu dem von Coolermaster, wo ich ein paar neue Gehäuse erhoffte, Pustekuchen.
Es standen gerade mal in einer Vitrine das wunderschöne Storm Sniper, der V10 ein paar andere Kühleer und ein Netzteil, an der Front des Standes zwei gemoddete CM ATCS840 mir WaKü und allem fdrum und dran.
Als ich in den Hinterraum sah, sah ich das HAF, den V10 und einiges anderes.
Das von der PCGH angekündigte HAF Mini stand wahrscheinlich, wie ich es auf einem Bild hier im Forum sah, genau daneben und rein durfte ich in diesen schönen Raum ni9cht, mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die alle nur Englisch sprachen war der stand ein Flop.
Also gingen wir weiter, missgelaunt zum ASRock-Stand. Dort holte ich mir erstaml eine Tüte, damit ich meine Jacke(winter-) loswerde. Dann erstmal die Boards angeschaut, die ich erstaunlich edel fand. Dann sah ich im Aufbruch einen PC mit 4nVidiakarten und erstaunlicher Rechenleistung, ein Höhepunkt am ASRock-Stand.
Als nächstes war G.Skill mein Halt. Außer buntem Speicher, einer SSD und aktiven Speicherkühlern gab es nichts zu sehen.
Also wieder weiter, zu Antec. Dort fand allerdings gerade eine kleine Werbegeschenkverteilung statt, sodass ich nur kurzen Halt macht, um mir das Twelvehundred und das Skeleton anzuschauen, zu knipesen und zum Corsair stand huschen, den ich plötzlich nicht mehr widerfand, bsi mein Vater ihn sah.
Am Corsairstand war allerdings gerade tote Hose. So hatte ich Platz und konnte mir das Silverstonecase Fortress und die G19 genau anschauen, genau wie die schönen RAM-Module.
Hinter der "Theke" mit testsystemen stand eine große "Buddel" Flüssigstickstoff, wofür der wohl genutz wurde, bestimmt für das sys mit dem Pot druff. Für meine Massen an Katalogen, Heftchen und Werbegeschenken, sowie meine Jacke nahm ich mir eine von diesen RIESEN Corsair Beuteln.
Dann, als ich alles eingepackt hatte inklusive meiner Kamera, vile mir der Stand von DFI auf, also nahm ich die Cam von meinem Vater und schoss ein Bild der i7 Platine und eins der AM3-Platine. Damit sollte es aber in Halle21 noch nicht zu Ende sein. Bei Point of View waren Karten und D Vision ausgestellt und ich bekam ein tolles mauspad. Mittlerweile war ich auch schon bei OCZ und Mushkin, wo es allerdings nicht so vile zu sehen gab.
Die nächste Anlaufstelle war Scythe, wo viele Mugen2-Vorserienmodelle, mehrere PCs im Fenriswolf Gehäuse und der neue Grandkamacrsoss zu sehen waren. Ein katalog und Kugelschreiber gab es auch noch.
Geil interessiert mich nicht so stark und war voller Leute, bei nVidia gab es nicht viel zu sehen und bei A-Data auch nicht außer einer 256GB-SSD.
An Artic Cooling bin ich vorbeigelaufen.
So, nun wechseln wir eneut zum nächsten Post, da mal wieder die Anhänge aufgebrauch sind und der Post überläuft.
Witer geht es dann mit Halle 22/26´, Pavillion von Intel und dem Rest.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein*

In Halle24 habe ich mich am Meisten auf Ollis Mod gefreut.
Allerdings machte ich vor Silverstone bei Sharkoon Halt. Dort gab es die gesamte Gehäusepalette, Festplattendocks, Headsets und Lüfter zu sehen.
Das Highlight bei Sharkoon war der Silent Eagle SE, mit verschiedenen Kabel, die man am Lüfter ansteckt.
Danach ging es gleich zum Silverstone-Stand, wo es irgendwie nicht so gut roch.
Egal, das tat dem Raven mit WaKü und Ollis Mod nicht weh.
An dieser Stelle @Olli: Hammer Arbeit, sieht verdammt gut aus.
Das Raven stand aber bei allen im Mittelpunkt, sodass alle Bilder nicht richtig was wurden.
It's going on.
Danach ging es zu Lian-LI und Lancool.
Bei Lian-Li gab es vile bekannte Gehäuse , auch 1,2 neue und bei Lancool gab es ein neues, das PC-K60, Ein edler Midi-Tower.
Die neuen Lian-Li ware die PC2000 und PC1000.
Sonst stand bei Lian-LI noch ein Konzept und viele beliebte Gehäuse.
Chieftech und Aerocool waren ziemlich überfüllt und baten allein von der Standoptik und dem, was ich sah, nicht das dollste/neuste, folglich gibt es hier nichts zu berichten.
Von Halle 24 aus, gingen wir zu 26.
Hier stand ein Elektro-Mini, der allerdings nichts mit Hardware zu tun hat.
der Asus Stand war riesig, ich glaub mit der Größte der Messe.
Hier war allerdings sehr vile zu sehen.
Ich zähle auf: Marine Cool, Maximus II Gene, Formular II Gene, massenhaft Matrix Versionen von Grafikkarten, P6T Deluxe V2, Eee Stick, Gallardo, u.v.m.
Allerdings kann ich nicht alles uppen, da die Anzahl der Anhänge schonwieder voll ist.
Ich muss wohl auf Seite2 sie Bilderposts machen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein*

Außerdem stellte Asus mehrere Garfikkarten mit neuem Kühler vor, die ein bissl wie autos aussahen(Brumm,Brumm), und hatte viele Mainboards aushängen.
Neben an, ich glaube es war bei Panasonic gab es einen riesen Tochscreen, auf dem eine Karte war. Da konnte man munter durch die Gegend flitzen.
Danach, es war schon 13-14h, holten wir uns eine Pizza von Ditch und etwas zu trinken, am Ausgang Halle 26 richtung 25. Das tat gut nach all dem Laufen und Knipsen.
Nun ging es zum Intelpavillion. Hier testete ich erneut 3D Vision, allerdings spielte ich selbst, nämlich Undercover oder so. Hier gefile es mir echt gut, wenn man die Schilder kaputt machte und gegen die Wand fuhr, zucke man aufgrund der Funken ind Metallteile manchmal echt.
Mein Fazit, super Sache, nur "Arschteuer".
Sonst waren bei Intel viele Server ausgestellt und eine Wand voller Mainboards, von 775 bis i7, Server, OEM und Privat, alles dabei.
Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite waren Wafer(), RAM-Generationen() und auf einem Tisch CPU's mit Leid, ohne Kleid, ohne Sockel, ein Stück von einem Wafer und Silizium ausgestellt, ein echter pluspunkt für Intel.
Dann verließen wir Intel, schauten noch kurz bei Vodafon rein und es ging in Halle 25, die wir allerdings schnell wieder verließen, da die ganzen Stände, die ich besuchen wollte, alle im Planet Reseller waren.
2 Entdeckungen machte ich tritzdem, den FlatCoreSpeaker sowie einen Touchscreen, auf dem man mit "Stiften" und "Schwamm" malen konnte.

Jetzt gingen wir über die Hallen 17-15 in Richtung "Green IT" in Halle8.
Das war allerdings auch eher Flop als Top.
Da wir noch einiges an Zeit hatten, wollte ich nochmals zu Enermax und Sapphire um noch genaueres zu haben, sowie zu Arctic Cooling, wo ich noch gar nicht war und ich auch nichts besonderes entdeckte.
Dann wollte ich noch einmal kurz zu Gigabyte, da ich dort noch keine Bilder gemacht hatte.
Besonders interessant fand ich ein neues Passivkühl-Design.
Sonst waren nur i7, AM2/+ Boards und Grakas ausgestellt.
Außerdem noch Die Gigabyte Gehäuse, die noch nicht allzulange auf dem Markt sind.
Auf dem Weg dorthin plagte mich der Durst, also für 3€ 0,3l Cola gekauft.
Dann wollten wir nach Hause. Ich entdeckte allerdings noch den Grafikkartenhersteller Axtrom, deren Karten sehr edel aussahen.
Außerdem lichtete ich Matrox' Triple Head to Go noch ab, sowie das Apple Case, das nicht von Apple ausgestellt war.
Danach setzten wir uns im Verpflegungsteil zwischen Halle19 und Eingang Nord1 zum Eis und Kaffee nochmals hin.
Danach ging es zum Auto, und ab in Richtung Heimat.
Diese erreichten wir um 18:25h


Fazit: Es war ein sehr schöner Tag, der mir vile neue Erfahrungen gebracht hat und auch einiges an Wissen über Neuheiten.
Nur doof fand ich, das ich keinen meiner Lieblingszeitung gesehen habe, obwohl auf der Main steht, dass sie die gesamte Woche da sind.
Sonst war es sehr gut.
Es hat sich gelohnt.
Nun gebt eure Kommentare zu meinem Bericht ab, ich bin offen für eure Meinung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein*

Vergessen: Im Bericht habe ich Thermaltake vergessen, die das Gehäuse Speedo, ältere Gehäuse, Kühler, WaKü-Lösungen und die Kompressorkühlung ausgestellt hatten.
Bei der Kompressorkühlung stand sogar "Compressor", aber trotzdem meinte so'n Typ, die kühlen da mit Stickstoff, das muss hammergeil sein.
Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.

Bilder von TT folgen, hatte Probs beim upload gehabt

Highlights und weitere Bilder folgen in meinen nächsten Posts auf dieser, und der nächsten Seite.

EDIT: Bilder sind on, hoffentlich


----------



## theLamer (5. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein*

Na das kann ja mal was werden  - freu mich auf den Bericht


----------



## Mojo (5. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein*

Viel Spaß auf der Cebit.
Hoff mal ich kann einen schönen Bericht lesen da ich selbst leider auf die Cebit, trotz Kartengewinn, verzichten muss weil ich nicht hin komme


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein*

Ja. Freut mich, dass ihr so viel erwartet, ich tu das nämlich auch.
Ich frag mich, warum bisher kein andere Bericht hier aufgetaucht ist, war ja Bedingung des Gewinns.


*HIGHLIGHTS TEIL1**:*
1.Die Rechenleistung, des im Berichtes erwähnten ASRock-PCs
2.AM3 Minboard von DFI
3.Thermaltake Kompressorkühlung
4.Sapphire Mainboard(AM2(+))
5.Sapphire Netzteil mir 650W
6.Sapphire Radeon HD4850X2
7.Enermax Revolution85+, die neue Netzteilserie
8.Zotac GTX295 Infinity Edition²
9.Zotac 9600GT ohne weitere Stronanschluss [Green(Green-->) IT]
10.Zotac GTX285 Infinity Edition
11.AM2(+) Mainboard von Zotac im µATX-Format und Green-IT, top
12.775 Mainboard von Zotac, ebenfalls µATX und Green-IT
13.Der neuste Coolermaster Kühler, der moströse V10
14.Ein Scythe Kamacross, neu aufgesetzt und heißt jetzt Grandkamacross
15.Das neue Spitzenmodell von Logitech, das erneut Maßstäbe setzt, die G19³²


----------



## Ir0nG4m3R (5. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein*

Freikarten hab ich einfach so geschickt bekommen?! von irgendeinem verantwortlichem der cebit.


----------



## Mojo (5. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ja, freut mich, dass ihr so vile erwartet, ich tu das nämlich auch.
> Ich frag mich, warum bisher kein andere Bericht hier aufgetaucht ist, war ja Bedingung des Gewinns



Das hab ich mir schon im vornherein gedacht dass dies nicht so ernst genommen wird. Aber es können ja noch welche kommen. Ich hätte meinen auch erst nach dem Besuch geschrieben.


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein*

Naja, bis jetzt immernoch erst ein weiterer aufgetaucht, ich bin ein pionier
Bericht schreib ich gleich, muss aber erastmal die bilder ins Album uppen und aussortiren, von diesen 266Bildern

EDIT: Teil 1 der Bilder ist geupped
EDITE2: vile weitere pic's sind im Album und der Bericht nimmt Form an
EDITH3: Der Bericht ist fast fertig


*HIGHLIGHTS TEIL2:
*1.: 6GB Corsair Dominator GT auf dem foxconn Blood Rage, sau geile Combi
2.: Sahrkoon Silent Eagle SE, der erste Lüfter wechselbarem Kabel
3.: Ein schicker Prototyp, Con von Lian-Li
4.: Das Asus Maximus Gene, klein aber Oho 
5.: Die Testplatine Marine Cool von Asus
6.: 5. aus einer anderen Sicht, leider nur ein Einzelstück das Gute
7.: Intel hatte CPUs, -Keren, Silizium und Wafer ausgestellt
8.: Ein Core i7 Wafer
9.: RAM-Generationen Teil 1
10.: RAM Generationen Teil 2, sonst waren nur DDR2/3 Module ausliegend
11.: Ein FlatCoreSpeaker, hatte eig. ganz guten Klang und Tiefen
12.: Ein Projekt einer TU, fuhr von selbst
13.: Ein weiteres Sapphire Board
14.: Noch ein Sapphire Board
15.: Eine von wenigen GTX285 mit anderen Kühlern, bei AC ausgestellt, was man am Kühler erkennt


----------



## klefreak (7. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein*

guter Bericht, schade dass das mit dem HAF mini nicht geklappt hat !

mfg Klemens

ps: schau mal deine Texte durch, da hast massenhaft VILE anstatt "viel" drinnen


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein*

Danke, danke
ich weiß, rechtschreibkorrektur kommt noch, bin ja auch noh nicht fertig

*HIGHLIGHTS TEIL3:*
1.: Eine 256GB SSD von A-Data
2.: Eine GeForce Karte(9600GT) mit neuem Kühlkonzept(Silent Cell) von Gigabyte
3.: Eine riesen Glashuppel zu sehen bei IBM, wo sitzen wohl die Projektoren
4.: Klar, innen. So schön sah die Welt da doch aus
5.: Das MSI Eclipse+, neben dem P6T6 WS von Ásus, eines der wenigen X58 Boards mit nForce 200SLI Zusatzchip


----------



## Gobbers (8. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein*

bei ocz hast nichts tolles gesehn? aber bei a-data ne winzige 256GB ssd? oho dann haste das ding wohl übersehen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein*

Nö, habe ich nicht gesehen.
Erweitere meinen bericht jetzt noch

*Bekannt aus der PCGH 1:*
1.: Jede Menge Sharkoon-cases, used and tested by PCGH
2.: Das Thermaltake Xaser, tested by PCGH
3.: Die Sapphire radeon HD4870 Toxic, die hier anders aussieht als in der PCGH
4.: Die HD4850X2, die Übergraka, tested by PCGH
5.: Enermax Modu und Pro 82+, used and tested by PCGH
6.: Die Zotac GTX 285 AMP!, die beste GTX285 im PCGH-Test
7.: Das Coolermaster Storm Sniper getestet und zum Lesertest bereitgestellt
8.: Eine Gainward GTX260, auch bekannt aus der PCGH
9.: Das Antec Twelvehundred, meiner meinung nach auch von PCGH getestet, wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm
10.: Die Logitech G19, in der aktuellen Ausgabe erstmals getestet
11.: der Corsair Dominator GT, auch aus der aktuellen PCGH(03/09)
12.: das Silverstone Raven, auch erst vor kurzem getestet
13.: der Compucase BigTower aus der letzten Case-Marktübersicht mit Antec Threehundred, usw.
14.: Das armorsuite von Lian-Li, eines der Top-Cases aus der PCGH
15.: Die Zotac 9800GT AMP! eine der besten 9800GT im PCGH-Tetslabor


----------



## Zoon (8. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ann sah ich im Aufbruch einen PC mit 4nVidiakarten und erstaunlicher Rechenleistung, ein Höhepunkt am ASRock-Stand



Das waren nicht irgendwelche sondern eine Quadro FX5800, sowie 3 "Teslas". Also steckte der Wert eines gebrauchten Golf 5 in der Kiste 

Schade dass die auf dem Ding keine F@H GPUClients installiert haben, die PPD hätt mich mal interessiert


----------



## MaNTiS_ (8. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein*

Zu den überteuerten Parkhaus preisen du hättest dort in der Nähe bei dem BMW händler parken könne hab ich auch gemacht ^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein*

hatte aber keinbock zu laufen und das wetter war am freitag zum
@Zoon: genau, die waren das, 420GFLOP/s Rechenleistung--->bild folgt


----------



## Zoon (8. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein*



MaNTiS_ schrieb:


> Zu den überteuerten Parkhaus preisen du hättest dort in der Nähe bei dem BMW händler parken könne hab ich auch gemacht ^^



Dazu müsste man nur wissen das da in der Nähe ein BMW Händler ist 

Naja aber das Asrock Supercomputer reizt mich irgendwie ^^ PCGH los testen!


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein*

wie sollen sie den den bekommen, der sit für kaum jemanden erschwinglich, also bringt der test nicht viel


----------



## KennyKiller (8. März 2009)

hab auch ne freikarte, konnte aber nicht hin 
Sagmal war das so schlimm, dass die nur englisch sprachen? Kann man sich ja iwie denken dass nicht jeder auf der Welt deutsch spricht.


----------



## Zoon (8. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der CeBit 2009 von Bloemfontein*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> wie sollen sie den den bekommen, der sit für kaum jemanden erschwinglich, also bringt der test nicht viel



Ich meinte das Board, am besten im Vergleich zum Asus Revolution sind ja ziemlich nahe Verwandte.

Mit den Sprachen das war net so wild, an den wichtigsten Ständen war immer Deutsch / Englisch. OK die Asienhalle, die war schon ein anderes Kaliber


----------



## Pommes (8. März 2009)

Schöner Bericht Blömi


----------



## Mojo (8. März 2009)

Ja schöner ausführlicher Bericht. Hat echt Spaß gemacht ihn zu lesen 

Was ist denn das für ein Ram der so schwarze Quadrate drauf hat?


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. März 2009)

Mojo schrieb:


> Ja schöner ausführlicher Bericht. Hat echt Spaß gemacht ihn zu lesen
> 
> Was ist denn das für ein Ram der so schwarze Quadrate drauf hat?


Ich schau mal jurz, was du meinst

EDITHE:ich glaub du meinst diesen einen uraltRAM, der bei intel ausgestellt war, unter dem Titel:"RAM Generationen"



light-clocker schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht Blömi


danke, danke


----------



## Mojo (8. März 2009)

Achso ich dachte schon das wäre ein Ram den man mit Chips selber bestücken kann xD


----------



## Sesfontain (10. März 2009)

Toller Bericht ,Philipp
Ich wäre da auch gern gewesen ...


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. März 2009)

Nochmal vielen Dank, ich wollte ja auch, dass die, die nicht da waren, möglichst vieles erfahren


----------



## Mojo (12. März 2009)

Das hab ich auf jedenfall. Hat den Schmerz nicht hinzukönnen schon etwas gelindert.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (13. März 2009)

mein vadda hatte auch freikarten wollte aber nich mit mir hin weil ers langweilig findet


----------



## Mojo (13. März 2009)

11 Smilies weniger hätten auch gereicht.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (13. März 2009)

jaa aber das war echt entsetztn pur dem ich hier mal freien laf gelassen habe sorry


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. März 2009)

@Mojo: schön, das ich dir etwas gtes getan habe
Da sinds doch aber nur noch 3Smileys, oh ja, ichsehe klutten hats geändert


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (13. März 2009)

jaaa sorry aber das ist halt immer noch puuures entsetzten wie kann man als pc freak cebit sooo langweilig finden das ne 4tel stunde betteln nix bringt ?!


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. März 2009)

ok, dann ist das wirklich häftig


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. März 2009)

Habe nun den Highlightsteil fertig gestellt
Morgen, oder die Woche folgt der: Bekannt aus der PCGH-Teil 
Ich hoffe euch gefällt das


----------



## Pommes (15. März 2009)

Schade dass die G19 nur ohne Handballenablage drauf ist.


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. März 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Schade dass die G19 nur ohne Handballenablage drauf ist.


naja, an den Logitechstand, der im PlanetReseller war, kam ich net ran und bei Corsair warend die G19's ohne Handballenablage, oder die wurden geklaut


----------



## msix38 (20. März 2009)

Ich habe die CeBIT Freikarte auch geschenkt bekommen, allerdings nicht von pcgh.


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. März 2009)

Ja, nicht nur PCGH(eigentlich Asus) bekommt Freikarten
Was sagst du zum Bericht?


----------



## overkill_KA (25. Mai 2009)

Ist das da im Post #3 ein Nvidia Tesla PC?
Das Teil geht bestimmt ab wie Nachbers Lumpi 
Kann man eigentlich die GPU beschleunigung auch in Spielen benutzen?
Das wäre sehr geil


----------



## Zoon (25. Mai 2009)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich die GPU beschleunigung auch in Spielen benutzen?



Wäre ja schlimm wenn sowas nicht möglich wäre ^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Mai 2009)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ist das da im Post #3 ein Nvidia Tesla PC?
> Das Teil geht bestimmt ab wie Nachbers Lumpi
> Kann man eigentlich die GPU beschleunigung auch in Spielen benutzen?
> Das wäre sehr geil


Jap, stand bei ASRock aus, wie ich geschrieben habe
Und klar istdas möglich, nur wirste wohl net son großen vorteil haben
da reicht auch ne GTX285 für spiele


----------

